# Heavyweight degreaser?



## Powpow Kablamo (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm in the process of cleaning up a 52 plate Corsa for my gf ready for when she passes her test and thought I'd do a proper job of it, including cleaning the engine and engine bay which, as far as I know, has never been cleaned.
Unfortunately, a few years ago it had an oil leak and a lot of the lower parts of the engine, pipework, wiring etc are caked in this really thick paste-like substance comprised of old engine oil mixed with dust/dirt.

So far I've tried using diluted Jizer (1:10 then 1:5), neat Jizer, diluted ValetPro Citrus Degreaser (1:10 then 1:5) then neat ValetPro Citrus Degreaser, all left to dwell for 10 minutes then followed up with the steam cleaner then the hose at fairly high presssure, but that has barely touched it, and even after scrubbing with a toothbrush it's still as oily as ever and the paste simply clogs up the brush and gets smeared around a bit more so it obviously isn't being broken down enough to start with.

Can anyone recommend a really strong degreaser? I've heard that oven cleaner is a good one and failing that, neat petrol, but I thought I'd ask on here first to see if anyone could suggest anything a bit less extreme/flammable


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Espuma moto the only problem is it comes in 25 litres best degreaser i've come across.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

When you say hose I presume it's not a pressure washer? It needs blasting off. You might have some success with a strong degreaser and scrubbing or wiping in one direction with a kitchen brush.

I have used this, beware it is serious stuff. Gloves and eye protection a must.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-LTR-40-...re_Cleaning&hash=item48363b9275#ht_1272wt_952

How are you applying the cleaning solution? It needs to be sprayed on.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Gunk was always pretty good and didn't really need much agitation, more just a sit for 10 minutes, then wash off.


----------



## Powpow Kablamo (Apr 30, 2014)

suspal said:


> Espurma moto the only problem is it comes in 25 litres best degreaser i've come across.


Where do you get it from? I've just Googled it but got a load of Spanish sites


----------



## Powpow Kablamo (Apr 30, 2014)

rich9 said:


> When you say hose I presume it's not a pressure washer? It needs blasting off. You might have some success with a strong degreaser and scrubbing or wiping in one direction with a kitchen brush.
> 
> I have used this, beware it is serious stuff. Gloves and eye protection a must.
> 
> ...


Yeah I sprayed it on with a pressure sprayer, waited 10 minutes, attacked it with a brush, then the steam cleaner and then just used a hose with the tap on full and one of those Hozelock adjustable nozzles on the end that I can adjust down to quite a forceful jet (although obviously not in the same league as a pressure washer).

That ebay stuff looks like it might be up to the task. What have you used it on? Did you spray it on and how much did you dilute it?


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes I sprayed it on, think I did it stronger than the recommended 40:1, maybe 1cm in bottom of a 1 litre trigger spray then topped up with water.

Do not use it on a warm engine. It will mark alloy but these can be polished off.

I have cleaned engine bays on old cars and vans with this product and a pressure washer. On really bad soiled areas I use a dishwashing brush to work it in and get really liberal with spraying it whilst working it.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopefully, this is the product mentioned?

Espuma 0104-05 5L Super Clean TFR with Wax: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I would think this one...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym machine cleaner will do it the chemical does not need to be strong it needs to penetrate the grease and oils and this will do it.
Another one is high strength g101 will the job well just rinse off fully.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Britemax grime out


----------



## Powpow Kablamo (Apr 30, 2014)

nicholassheppard and Gavla; yeah, that's the one. suspal PM'd me with the same link


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I've used gunk,g101 surfex hd and some others but have found Autogylm machine clean to be the best.
The surfex HD was good but left a white residue when rinsing it off


----------

